# Bachman 3 truck shay on dc



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Ran a new Bachmann three truck shay with tsunami sound. When we ran the engine on dc track power and had throttle in forward the rear light was on, in reverse just the opposite the front light was on.
Will this be corrected when I get a dcc power supply and throttle.Can you help me.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Is there a polarity switch on the loco, perhaps behind the smokebox cover? Try it the other way


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked, there is the switch that has it go to dcc and the one that goes to dc. There is nothing in manual about this. I have a digitrax setup coming in next week maybe the dcc will correct it. It does look like polariy
problem though.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Got hooked up today with DIGITRAX DCC and all is well. Lights and sound work perfectly. Got to do some CV adjustments to increase sound but learning a little each day.


----------

